
Ask HN: Tips for finding a mentor for a 'learn to code' startup? - mrborgen
Hey all!<p>I&#x27;m Per Borgen, one of the co-founders of Scrimba, a tool for creating interactive coding screencasts. Our goal is to create the worlds best coding course platform.<p>We&#x27;ve gotten a 14K USD grant to pay a mentor who can help us with advice on product development, marketing, and getting into the US market. The hourly rate is very flexible.<p>We&#x27;re looking for a person who&#x27;s got first-hand experience with building and launching successful online coding courses. Ideally a teacher and a developer.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear if people here have got tips for specific mentors or advice on how we can find potential candidates?
======
Hendrixer
I'm not so interested in the money but I'd be happy to talk. I've taught
courses and pretty much every top online coding site . Egghead, front end
masters, pluralsight. I've also created my own online courses on my own
platform reaching 40k students in 3 months. Before that I was an engineer at
Udacity and Hack Reactor. Both of which are coding education companies.

~~~
mrborgen
Awesome, I’d love to chat! How can I reach you? My email is per@scrimba.com

------
saluki
I would try to look for multiple mentors with online course experience that
just want to help a startup and use the 14k for runway.

Try reaching out to founders of similar services who wouldn't be direct
competitors but might be interested in providing advice and mentoring.

If you get to know a mentor that would be a good fit long term for ongoing
advice and support I would think about offering them a share of the company
for being an advisor/mentor.

~~~
mrborgen
Good points! Yeah, we're totally up for offering shares as well.

Regarding the money. As it's a grant for specifically this purpose, it's not
an option to use it to increase our runway.

------
kayhi
Look for people that teach or give presentations at co-working spaces or
meetups. I'm assuming you are looking for someone part time.

~~~
mrborgen
Good tip, thanks! However, it's really important that they also have been
involved in online courses.

Yes, we're looking for someone part time.

------
Hendrixer
You can email me here scott@onespeed.io

